# Mastercraft lathe model #V1145-MC



## Fitz0312 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hello to everyone, this is my first post and I stumbled across the forum while looking for information on a lathe I just picked up for FREE from a guy on the classifieds. I have wanted to "take a turn" on a lathe since high school where I turned a few projects, fell in love with the craft and was told I was a natural. It's been about 12 years now and I worked on a much more industrial type lathe in the past. My question is......this lathe only came with a face plate, what I believe is a live center and a spur. I'd like to add a drill chuck to the tail stock, maybe a better live center and a probably a bowl chuck to the headstock. I pulled off the live center that it came with and the entire thing is threaded, so I had to unscrew it all the way out to remove it. All of the other attachments I have found seem to have a smooth shank and I'm lost on where to turn. Also, I believe you need you adjust the belts in order to change the speed on the motor, but I'm not certain on that either, I don't see a variable speed turn dial on it. Anyone that's familiar with this lathe or if someone knows amor a universal direction to head, it would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance,
Dan


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

If you can host a photo or 2 on a photo sharing site and link to them here, I'd like to see what you're talking about. It's possible that the entire tailstock spindle unscrewed rather than the live center itself. From what I've been able to Google you should have either Morse Taper #1 or #2 in the tail and headstock spindles.

On lathes without a speed change lever, you have to remove the belt cover if there is one and manually move the belt to the pulley grooves to change speeds.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Is this the lathe you have, little bit of info here:

https://www.woodtalkonline.com/topic/1446-lathe-help/


----------

